# Fattie Calzone



## jdsmith (Dec 30, 2009)

I used 1/2 lb of 80% hamburger and 1/2 lb of italian sausage.  Squirted some pizza sauce in, then put down some minced garlic.  I cooked a few strips of bacon and cut them into pieces and added them to the pile.  I then sauteed some onions in the bacon grease, and put on some jarred mushrooms and some homemade pickled banana peppers.  Then topped with mozzarella and a little cheddar jack. 

Used store bought dough.  When the calzone was halfway done, I rubbed a stick of butter on the dough.

Turned out pretty good.  Wish there was more cheese.  Maybe next time I'll put cheese in between the fattie and the dough also.


----------



## got14u (Dec 30, 2009)

nice VERY nice !


----------



## richoso1 (Dec 30, 2009)

Great looking FATTY, you really captured an enticing pic. Also, that was a great improv. Points to you my friend.


----------



## ocsnapper (Dec 30, 2009)

Very nice points to you....
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






.. just one question after smoking the meat did you smoke the bread or bake it in the oven.

By the way that one is on my list of things to smoke....


----------



## DanMcG (Dec 30, 2009)

Sweet JD, I love the idea....Points for creativity


----------



## jdsmith (Dec 31, 2009)

thanks for the kind words.  I smoked the fatty first.  Then when the internal temp was 165, I pulled it off and wrapped it in the pizza dough, and put it in the oven at 425.  After 6 minutes, I took a stick of butter and rubbed it on the dough.  When it was almost done, I even flipped it upside down to make sure the bottom part of the crust was done as well.  I was afraid that the crust might not be done all the way through.  I've had that problem before when making pigs in a blanket.  But the dough turned out great.  It was crisp on the outside, and done all the way through.  And the fatty didn't lose any moisture, so it didn't get all mushy on me.  I even wrapped half of it in foil and let it set for an hour or so before I took it over to a friends house for him to try.  The bread was still dry and crisp and it still had steam rolling out of it when we sliced it.

As far as creativity, I created my own ingredients, but the calzone idea was originally put on here by Benjaminr a few months back.  Not sure if he was the first to do it, but he was the first that I saw do it.

I'll be making this again.


----------



## beer-b-q (Dec 31, 2009)

Looks Great...


----------



## scarbelly (Dec 31, 2009)

Points to you 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





That is one great looking calzone and it going to go on my to do list 
Thanks for sharing


----------



## meat hunter (Dec 31, 2009)

Looks fantastic. I have got to try making one of these. Points for a job well done.


----------



## fatback joe (Dec 31, 2009)

Very cool.


----------



## langemr (Dec 31, 2009)

Reminds of of a giant hotdog.  Try stuffing that in your mouth heh.  Nicely done!


----------



## richinct (Aug 27, 2010)

Wow, that looks good, I think that might be tonight's dinner


----------



## thunderdome (Aug 27, 2010)

That looks really good.


----------

